# Getting macros to function in MS Teams???



## Sleeplol (May 1, 2019)

Hello All,

If there is a technique for enabling macros in Microsoft Teams, please tell me.

I developed this shift pass-on macro filled workbook, and now my employer wants to upload it to MS Teams, and of course all of the macros are disabled.  

I searched the Forum here and am surprised that I didnt find anything about it.  

I understand that MS doesnt support macros for excel online, however, Im hoping there is a workaround. 

Thanks


----------



## bobsan42 (May 2, 2019)

AFAIK Office.js provides some functionality. But code must be rewritten.


----------



## Sleeplol (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info Bobsan42.  I have no idea where to start with that.  Is it no longer Excel, but a dynamic "spreadsheet" built with JavaScript?


----------

